# Best speaker to EVH 5150 III 50 watts, V30 is very bad!



## MrFighter (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi guys, I hope that all is ok  I have this amp, the EVH 5153 50 watts. I play this with a Mesa 4x12" (Stiletto version) cabinet with Mesa V30 speakers. But, I feel the tone like too strident or too bright... screaaam the trebble, and this I not like. I make many EQs, but, nothing, absolutely nothing can reduce the strident sound, is like a blade. The problem.... the v30 speakers, the are very brigth and have much presence, is cool for others persons, but, for me, not. I want buy others speakers for my head.

I like, the fat sound, fuller sound, sweet tone, rounded, balanced sound. But, I want that this sound good also with high gain distortion. What speakers can help me with this?

I hope that you can help me, please. Any thing that you need know for help me, tell me!


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't know much, but aren't the Stiletto versions supposed to be brighter than the Recto cabs? I think that's accurate...Also, is your guitar wood making the sound bright in addition to the speakers?


----------



## MrFighter (Nov 27, 2014)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> I don't know much, but aren't the Stiletto versions supposed to be brighter than the Recto cabs? I think that's accurate...Also, is your guitar wood making the sound bright in addition to the speakers?



Well, I not like that brighter sound, not more. I like the dark sounds but with definition. My guitar is a PRS Custom 24 USA, with PRS 57/08 pickups.


----------



## DMONSTER (Nov 27, 2014)

Ive got an Avatar 4x12 I run with my 5150iii 120watt with Eminence Swamp Thangs and Texas Heat in an x pattern and the dynamics and full sound I get from my cab is absolutely incredible, cant recommend them enough


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Nov 27, 2014)

that70sbluesplayer said:


> V30 is way better than your china made horseshit
> I use the best American line-6 Spider IV amp you'll ever see buddy



Just.... Just get out.


----------



## MrFighter (Nov 27, 2014)

Well, I have many options in my head. I'm thinking in:

-Celestion Greenbacks.
-Celestion Creambacks.
-Eminence Governors.

Also, I can make a combination X pattern with the V30, but I not know. I only want reduce the stridency and make a fat, sweet, rounded, fuller sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2014)

Maybe remove two of the V30s, and throw in some Eminence Swamp Thangs.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Nov 28, 2014)

MrFighter said:


> Well, I not like that brighter sound, not more. I like the dark sounds but with definition.



Then the EVH 5150 III is not for you.I know it cause i have the same head and i dont quite like bright tones either.You have to eq the amp with your ears and not with what looks "right" on the knobs to get there.I keep my mids at 10 o clock and the highs at 9:30 and bring just a little bit the presense to about 1-2 o clock.

Personally i had the EVH cab with the EVH Greenbacks and didnt like the sound,i much prefer the V30s.Amp is pretty cold sounding which makes it even brighter but i find the warmth of the V30 to balance it a bit.

Bottom line is i dont think the speakers are the issue.It is a bright amp.


----------



## MrFighter (Nov 28, 2014)

wheelsdeal said:


> Then the EVH 5150 III is not for you.I know it cause i have the same head and i dont quite like bright tones either.You have to eq the amp with your ears and not with what looks "right" on the knobs to get there.I keep my mids at 10 o clock and the highs at 9:30 and bring just a little bit the presense to about 1-2 o clock.
> 
> Personally i had the EVH cab with the EVH Greenbacks and didnt like the sound,i much prefer the V30s.Amp is pretty cold sounding which makes it even brighter but i find the warmth of the V30 to balance it a bit.
> 
> Bottom line is i dont think the speakers are the issue.It is a bright amp.



Ok, and, the Peavey 6505 head 120 watts, have the same problem?


----------



## op1e (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's some clips I made with Swamp Thang and Legends with my EVH 50w. Hopefully this will help you. I didn't like the Mesa cab I tried with mine either.

https://soundcloud.com/blood_lust_unlimited/5153-sm58-swamp-thang-red

https://soundcloud.com/blood_lust_unlimited/5153-sm58-legend-red-channel


----------



## wheelsdeal (Nov 28, 2014)

MrFighter said:


> Ok, and, the Peavey 6505 head 120 watts, have the same problem?



Its not a "problem" its just how the amp is voiced.I find the 6505 the least bright of the line,the 6505+ a bit brighter and the EVH a bit more.

Dont discard the amp yet try different eq or even an eq pedal in the loop to cut whatever high frequencies bother you.I also had some harsh frequencies at the first couple of weeks but since i learned to tweak the amp i have no issues now.

Seriously though an eq pedal in the loop does wonders.


----------



## evilsaint (Nov 28, 2014)

Go and get yourself EVH 2x12" cabinet.
G12H30 speakers are the best speakers to tame the highs of 5153 that I ever tried before.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 28, 2014)

evilsaint said:


> Go and get yourself EVH 2x12" cabinet.
> G12H30 speakers are the best speakers to tame the highs of 5153 that I ever tried before.



Yep the stock speakers are a very good match for that head


----------



## MrFighter (Nov 28, 2014)

wheelsdeal said:


> Its not a "problem" its just how the amp is voiced.I find the 6505 the least bright of the line,the 6505+ a bit brighter and the EVH a bit more.
> 
> Dont discard the amp yet try different eq or even an eq pedal in the loop to cut whatever high frequencies bother you.I also had some harsh frequencies at the first couple of weeks but since i learned to tweak the amp i have no issues now.
> 
> Seriously though an eq pedal in the loop does wonders.



Well, the thing is that I want a head that sound good for itself, that not need pedals EQ, only the basic like: Booster, delay, chorus, wah, etc. But, for me, the EVH is too brigther and that not like much.


----------



## MrFighter (Nov 28, 2014)

But, the problem, is in reality on the speakers, or the head? See this video, they make a comparison between Celestion G12T-75 and Creambacks, the sound in the G12T-75 is for me very brigther in comparison with the Creambacks. See this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woxzSonemwo

The G12T-75 is like a blade ¬¬


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 28, 2014)

Eminence Legend V1216's are a great option if you arent loving the V30's. The design of the cab itself will be a factor too though. Some cabs are just tighter and brighter and oversized cabs are usually darker and boomier with the same speaker types.


----------



## aneurysm (Nov 28, 2014)

Maybe you should get the matching EVH 4x12 Cab !?! I played it numerous Time´s with the 50 Watt Head and it always sounded killer !
Also tried it with the EVH 2x12 but didn´t like the Tone at all, was way too bright.
My Advice : Get the EVH 4x12 and be done


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 28, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Maybe remove two of the V30s, and throw in some Eminence Swamp Thangs.



This! Or two Swamp Thangs and two other dark speakers like Texas Heats


----------



## witeter (Nov 30, 2014)

Can i ask what pickups you are using?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 30, 2014)

Have you tried the cab in a band setting? There are few speakers better for cutting through a band mix than V30's in my experience. I run my power amp with the presence at -0- to counter any high end issues, love the sound i get from V30's.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Dec 2, 2014)

An SSO member has made a speaker comparison for the 5153.

EVH 5150 III 50 Watt - Speaker Comparison - YouTube


----------



## vick1000 (Dec 2, 2014)

V30s too bright? OK, go with Legend V12s.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 2, 2014)

I dunno. I run the evh 212 and don't find the amp too bright. 

Try running the treble down a bit and run the presence higher instead for a better top end sound.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 2, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> Try running the treble down a bit and run the presence higher instead for a better top end sound.


----------



## chopeth85 (Dec 2, 2014)

one of the best speaker combination i have ever tried is v30 with evm 12L. the combination is clear, warm, ultra defined and really well balanced.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 2, 2014)

Even find a used 5150 cab. Sheffield 1200's are actually pretty decent.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 2, 2014)

If V30's are too bright for the OP then he'd likely _hate_ the Sheffield speakers  super thin, scooped, and ice-picky by comparison to the V30


----------

